# Hey Deb... Guess who has a home!!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Winter has an almost for sure home!!

A retired executive and his wife in McDowell Mountain Ranch in a 3500 sq ft home. Currently has 2 Maltese and he bought a motor home for his dogs so they could go with him and his wife when they travel.


Will probably have everything checked out by early next week!!


Am I good or what!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

How wonderful! I hope it all goes well and Winter gets a new and permanent home!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that is wonderful!!! Awwww I love it!!

Great job Deb, Steve, Peg and of course.....Winter. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

suck on that one Deb ... a motor home and a 3500 sqft home to boot !!! :smtease: 

Way to go Steve !!!! He's really I good boy - I though he was adorable. :heart: :heart:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Ummm, can you tell them that I am up for adoption as well????  

That is GREAT news for Winter!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Is it on the form.. that they have to tell you the size of their home??! or do you just scope out the houses.. :w00t: 

Way to GO !!! Winter could be on his way to his furever home soon! Yeah!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Apr 2 2009, 05:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755623


> Is it on the form.. that they have to tell you the size of their home??! or do you just scope out the houses.. :w00t:
> 
> Way to GO !!! Winter could be on his way to his furever home soon! Yeah!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



I've done both but in this case, the guy told me all of this (and more)!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Bump....I would not want Deb to miss it!! LOL


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww, I'm so happy for Winter. Remember Deb always gives us lots of pictures of the transfer & even sometimes a follow up.

Good job!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahahaha!!! I knew you would get him adopted rather quickly, as Winter wants away from you!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Good job Steve, and Peg!!! Winter so deserves a home to call his own. He really is a good boy,
quirks and all. 

Congratulations my little friend, Winter. May you live long and prosper :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755793


> hahahaha!!! I knew you would get him adopted rather quickly, as Winter wants away from you!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Good job Steve, and Peg!!! Winter so deserves a home to call his own. He really is a good boy,
> quirks and all.
> ...


He is a doll Deb with a "unique" personality. Last night around 2, I got up for a minute. Winter is sleeping on one of the many pillows at the head of our bed. When I go to get back into bed, he growls rather menacingly to me and loud enough that Peg heard him. Then I tell him, I see you and I am not going to lay on top of you and I go ahead and lay down. Then the bugger gets up and comes over and licks me on the face before going back to sleep! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 2 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755834


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755793





> hahahaha!!! I knew you would get him adopted rather quickly, as Winter wants away from you!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Good job Steve, and Peg!!! Winter so deserves a home to call his own. He really is a good boy,
> quirks and all.
> ...


He is a doll Deb with a "unique" personality. Last night around 2, I got up for a minute. Winter is sleeping on one of the many pillows at the head of our bed. When I go to get back into bed, he growls rather menacingly to me and loud enough that Peg heard him. Then I tell him, I see you and I am not going to lay on top of you and I go ahead and lay down. Then the bugger gets up and comes over and licks me on the face before going back to sleep! :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought he was adorable too - he actually made an effort to be friends with my Max .. so I don't know where Deb is coming from :wacko1:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww I'm so happy for Winter. He and my Zoe are a matched pair I think. She growls if I dare disturb her at night too, only to snuggle in even closer after a few kisses once I've stopped 'disturbing' her. :wub: 

Way to go Winter! You waited for the PERFECT family to come along before making your choice. What a smart boy. And way to go Deb for taking such good care of him and showing him what a loving mommy is like so that he was ready for a new family. And aw heck, way to go too Steve. I guess it's true, location location location is everything!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Is Winter still going to be going to his new home? I think this is one of the busiest adoption weeks I have seen since I started here on SM!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That's great Steve. Congrats Winter! I hope it is still on for him. Has he gone yet?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

arty: So Winter has a very comfortable life ahead of him - how wonderful! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This was one of those applicantions which turned out to have some issues, so it is being worked behind the scenes.

Yes... Steve spoke a wee bit too soon. sorry folks.


----------

